# Attempting to move from US to Germany



## MichaelB12

Hello I am a 23 year old recent college graduate (Political Science, non-technical I Know) and I am very interested in moving to Germany. I have family in Koln and speak a fair amount of the language though admittedly not fluent however I am learning more every day. I would like some assistance/helpful hints on how to begin this process. I know the whole work permit/ residency permit nightmare and am running into a brick wall in terms of finding any jobs open to non-EU citizens in Deutschland. I am willing to wash dishes so long as it is on German soil yet I do not want to just take a flight over there and "roll the dice" in terms of job searching when the online sample thus far has been bleak at best. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.


Thanks,


Michael in Arizona


----------



## Bevdeforges

You're stuck in a somewhat awkward situation. Basically, the only jobs you're likely to find online that are available to non-EU nationals are those at the manager or executive level. Most entry level jobs are likely to be "EU only" simply because they are based on the local university system and new graduates tend to be in over-supply in most countries these days.

It's highly unlikely you'd find any "dish washing" jobs posted online, since most potential employers only have to stick a sign in their window to have a number of candidates to choose amongst.

Your odds would be much better if you could get a couple years of experience in the US under your belt - though in the current climate, I realize that's not easy. Another alternative would be to consider doing some form of study (masters?) in Germany, which would give you some time on the ground to scope out job opportunities while earning an "international" credential.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## libville

I had a similar situation many years ago. I have family an hour north of Stuttgart (Ravenstein) and thought it would be great to move to Germany and work. It's SO tough.
The only way to work there is to be sponsored by a company which means you must have a job that is so essential that a German or EU passport holder can't fill it. That's a high bar. You can, however, start your own company with about $1 million. Your best bet is to try to get an EU passport from another country with easier immigration rules and then just move there.


----------



## MichaelB12

That info for getting an EU passport from another country then moving to Germany is perhaps the most brilliant advice I've received yet. Thank you for your help. The red tape is unreal.


----------



## Bevdeforges

MichaelB12 said:


> That info for getting an EU passport from another country then moving to Germany is perhaps the most brilliant advice I've received yet. Thank you for your help. The red tape is unreal.


Unless you have an Irish grandmother or grandfather tucked away in the closet, you may find the red tape for getting an EU passport is even worse that for getting a visa. But good luck.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## scawtt

Hey man, let me save you some trouble because it took me a month and a half here before i met someone who could do the same for me. Be an English teacher. It's one of the only jobs that they can claim they need an American for, they're used to dealing with the immigration department, and you should be able to get a year visa (provided you get your insurance and other things straightened out) and in the meantime you can search for other jobs. If you only want to get here and stay, that is truly your best option, and pays much better than dish washing haha you don't need any pre-qualifications except being a native speaker either, so it's awesome. If you're thinking more down the line and wondering how you'll make a career, then I gotta say, I'm in that same boat


----------



## James3214

I would also follow Scawtt's suggestion about teaching English. I used to know a guy from Oregon who came over initially to teach English for a language school. Try and get a qualification with TEFL or similar though before you come. Money is not great to start with but it could be a way in. Language schools are always looking for English teachers but would prefer experience or at least qualified teachers first.


----------



## MichaelB12

One thing I like about the last two posts is they KEEP THE HOPE ALIVE. Refreshing to know there's people out there that aren't going to talk down to me like I'm not aware of all the red tape involved in making this move. There are some that would even downplay your answers along the lines of "the English teaching market is saturated here, stay home kid". I get it, it's a tough world anywhere you go all I'm looking for is a way into Germany and I do appreciate all the help.


----------



## gairloch

You’ll need a visa as getting citizenship in another EU country is harder than it sounds –unless, as previously stated, you have an Irish grandparent. Germany is a great place and the standard of living is high. But know up front that red tape is something invented in Germany –everything must have a stamp and you must follow procedures –no exceptions (or so I’ve found). Speaking well in German is paramount in the workplace, the only exceptions being as an English teacher (also previously noted but I repeat it here to drive the point home). Many a US cit. has come to Germany in hopes of picking up a job and found it to just be a long hard road home. Doesn’t mean you shouldn’t come –just it expect it to be hard w/o a job lined up in advance. The good news is you can live with your relatives until you find a job. FWIW, you’ll be required to purchase health insurance as part of your visa.


----------



## roughcrowd

Michael, I think it is great that you want to move countries and explore. I myself am looking to move to Germany for work. However, our situations maybe different but, maybe we could bounce ideas off each other. I live here in Tucson....unfortunately lol anyway let me know


----------



## MichaelB12

*Yeah we should*

Hey I live in Phoenix Im going back to Germany next month shoot me your 520 phone number and we will talk I think I finally found a way to make it work in Germany.


----------

